# German users claim MacBook Air can cut through bread, flesh



## desiibond (May 28, 2008)

*www.engadget.com/2008/05/27/german-users-claim-macbook-air-can-cut-through-bread-flesh/ 

by *Joshua Topolsky*, posted May 27th 2008 at 8:39AM
*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/05/deadly_mba.jpg​Now, we know that the MacBook Air is one thin laptop, but some Apple forum members in Germany are claiming that the edge of the laptop is not only sharp -- but downright dangerous. According to "Apple Talk" reader Bajuware, his MBA went kill-crazy all over his elbow while he was cold-chillin' on his couch. The details are a little hard to suss out due to the language barrier (and machine translation), but it would appear the Air's bottom edge made nasty work of the human flesh like someone had insulted its mother. Another MBA owner claims his computer is sharp enough to slice bread, though we assume it's not used for buttering. Honestly, we're not sure what kind of danger an innocent MacBook Air could really pose besides causing you to throw out your back constantly plugging in the AC to charge that not-quite-as-advertised battery.


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2008)

paper cuts too, through the flesh  I had my finger bled while writing journal 

Is the news true ??? i think the guy must have rubbed it like 100 times to get that cut.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (May 28, 2008)

lol thats one sharp news 

Thx for sharing it Mr Bond....

T159 yeah had a similar incident too when i was in school writing record notes...neva bled but cut the top layer of skin


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 28, 2008)

So what...? My logitech corded mouse can strangle people!


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2008)

^^lol.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> So what...? My logitech corded mouse can strangle people!


+1
and my acer monitor can kill people by dropping on their heads


----------



## Pathik (May 28, 2008)

Yea. With just 1 USB port, no optical drive and the slowww 4200RPM drives, those losers had to start finding alternate uses.


----------



## ray|raven (May 28, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## ico (May 28, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Yea. With just 1 USB port, no optical drive and the slowww 4200RPM drives, those losers had to start finding alternate uses.


Yeah....ROFL...


----------



## kumarmohit (May 28, 2008)

So now ppl are giving their blood to Jobs, literally and figuratively!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 28, 2008)

My Cabinet(CPU which some people call it) can prove to be fatal if falls on someone.Its fuggin around 10 kGs!


----------



## hullap (May 28, 2008)

OMG


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 28, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> My Cabinet(CPU which some people call it) can prove to be fatal if falls on someone.Its fuggin around 10 kGs!



What, you keep your dumbells in there too?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 28, 2008)

^^
not much just a mobo,CPU,2GPUs(heavy ones),HDDs, PSU(bulky)the cabinet itself is very heavy!


----------



## khattam_ (May 28, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Yea. With just 1 USB port, no optical drive and the slowww 4200RPM drives, those losers had to start finding alternate uses.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 28, 2008)

Interesting Article ! ROFL


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 28, 2008)

Agent 47 will find it more useful. No one will suspect while he can use as kitchen knife.


----------



## nvidia (May 28, 2008)

My graphics card can burn you all at 109C!


----------



## krates (May 28, 2008)

my comp speaker can blow someone ears


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 28, 2008)

My PC works on electricity which cud fry a chicken. And My PC has some fans rotating fast which cud cut a lizard by half. Also my woofer can blow away as much as 10~20 mosquitos at one time.
And if i sleep keeping my monitor close to me then there are chances it cud kill me[a 17" flat CRT weighing bout 20KG].
All this shows that using a system like mine is no child's play


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 28, 2008)

^^ Well, You're saving some money, man! 
1. You cut down on cooking gas, since all your chicken is fried by your pc. 
2. No Good-Knight and Mortein and All-Out needed, your woofer does those stuff.
3. Only one disadvantage... you need more cleaning liquid for the mess after the lizard is cut...

So that compensates it, you arent really saving money


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2008)

mine SMPS actually killed and fried a lizard, fortunately the SMPS still works


----------



## blueshift (May 29, 2008)

lol funny!


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 29, 2008)

people would never understand....


----------



## ring_wraith (May 29, 2008)

Who says we aren't creative?


----------



## aryayush (May 29, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Yea. With just 1 USB port, no optical drive and the slowww 4200RPM drives, those losers had to start finding alternate uses.




WOW! This thread has brought out the humourous side of our fellow members. Some really funny posts in here.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 29, 2008)

Apple has not started selling a new product.iKnife!


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 29, 2008)

LOL..a 96k worth knife.. 

now..just remove the heat sink and the macbook air will be a toaster too.. 

itoaster..


----------



## aryayush (May 29, 2008)

It’s an Apple product so heat is never a problem. For all we know, it might already be a toaster.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 29, 2008)

My heatsink can fry eggs... too bad I'm veg 

I'm gonna try frying papads without oil!!! Lol we can probably market an all in one device


----------



## desiibond (May 29, 2008)

My rig can make ice cubes in minutes.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 29, 2008)

And Kalpik can lock this thread for such useless replies


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 29, 2008)

I blame my PC for spoiling my life. Can i claim an insurance?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 29, 2008)

^^ dont you think its the other way round? you spoiling your pc?


----------



## dead (May 29, 2008)

Lmao !


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 29, 2008)

both are same. Its spoiling me mentally nd im spoiling it physically.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 29, 2008)

Dammit! My PC is the winner of the most useless PC... Monitor can't kill anyone if dropped on someone's head.. its a TFT.. my cabinet has only one geforce 8 series card which doesn't go beyond 51 C - so no roasted papads for me, the proc. is Wolfdale which stays really cool.. so I can't fry eggs on that.. damn useless computer I haf!!


----------



## koolbluez (May 29, 2008)

My lappie can't hurt ppl.. can't cut bread... can't make bread toast either.... can't fry eggs..... can't cut lizards "into half"...... can't drive away bugs....... can't make ice-kubez........ to top all these... it's smaller than *InfraRed'*s PC 
But the good news is .................................. it works........ great


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 29, 2008)

Is it a potato peeler?
Is it a bread toaster?
No
It's MacBook Air!


----------



## nvidia (May 29, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Dammit! My PC is the winner of the most useless PC... Monitor can't kill anyone if dropped on someone's head.. its a TFT.. my cabinet has only one geforce 8 series card which doesn't go beyond 51 C - so no roasted papads for me, the proc. is Wolfdale which stays really cool.. so I can't fry eggs on that.. damn useless computer I haf!!


Rofl!


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Apple has not started selling a new product.iKnife!


iBlade is out 
Now you can listen to EMO songs and cut your wrists at the same time 
win win for EMO kids
*www.imgx.org/files/17621_vdyqx/207_image.jpg


----------



## narangz (May 29, 2008)

^^ Cool knife 
LOL @ Ani's Post


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 29, 2008)

Those earbuds are Altec


----------



## x3060 (May 29, 2008)

this is one good thread I have read after a looong time


----------



## blueshift (May 29, 2008)

Wonder what the next version of Mac Air can cut?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 29, 2008)

Dont ever try to put ny apple mobiles in pocket [lol] especially pant's


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2008)

T159 said:


> iBlade is out
> Now you can listen to EMO songs and cut your wrists at the same time
> win win for EMO kids
> *www.imgx.org/files/17621_vdyqx/207_image.jpg


You MUST start a new thread for this one
Its AWSSOME


----------



## hellknight (May 30, 2008)

My PC acts as a heater in the winter because of the Cooler Master (dusty) powersupply.. so it saves me from freezing inthe winter here in the Himalayas.. I love my PC..


----------



## neelu09 (May 31, 2008)

T159 said:


> iBlade is out
> Now you can listen to EMO songs and cut your wrists at the same time
> win win for EMO kids
> *www.imgx.org/files/17621_vdyqx/207_image.jpg



Awesome post....overall this thread is great........


----------



## srikanthgss (Jun 1, 2008)

So , " cutting edge " multi-tasking at it's best !!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2008)

lol. A twist to the tale:

HP exec cuts birthday cake with MacBook Air
by Ryan Block, posted Jun 1st 2008 at 1:16PM



Those that know Rahul Sood, founder of Voodoo PC and CTO of HP's global gaming business, might not be so surprised to hear he used a working MacBook Air to cut his thick, rich, chocolatey birthday cake. While wearing an HP shirt. And then posted it to his site. Good luck, Rahul -- we're totally sure the Apple fanboys of the world are going to give you a pass on this one.
Source: *www.engadget.com/2008/06/01/hp-exec-cuts-birthday-cake-with-macbook-air/


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2008)

^^shameless publicity act


----------



## aryayush (Jun 2, 2008)

What’s there to be ashamed about?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2008)

desiibond said:


> lol. A twist to the tale:
> 
> HP exec cuts birthday cake with MacBook Air
> by Ryan Block, posted Jun 1st 2008 at 1:16PM
> ...


what else is a MacBook Air useful for anyway ?
he is rich, has lots of money to burn, so he used an expensive knife, thats all.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 10, 2008)

Whatever happened to apples policy of using round curves on its Devices. The iPhones, iPod, mac books have smooth curves around corners.And now how opposite. Instead of smooth surface directly a cut in flesh.  
    Is this steves vengence against society? 
 give me blood and I will give you ifreedom.


----------



## mastermunj (Jul 10, 2008)

that's funny!!


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 10, 2008)

Well they wanted to prove it truely was a 'cutting-edge' technology..


----------



## mastermunj (Jul 10, 2008)

that's funny!!!!


----------



## abhinandh (Jul 10, 2008)

T159 said:


> mine SMPS actually killed and fried a lizard, fortunately the SMPS still works



mine too...but in that attempt it died too.......and fried mobo too...poor one.

btw nice use found..........macboys spend ~1lac to cut bread!!!


----------

